# Abu 5501/6501C3 CT conversion



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

So a buddy of mine just sent me two 5501C3 Abus and I wanted to see about converting them to the CT cage, as well as converting my 6501C3.
I saw that hookless had a bar and studs to replace the worm gear carrier and top bar.
Has anyone done this with success? 
Does it have stability like a normal CT cage would have? I am a lefty so I am limited on what I can use from Abu. 
Total cost would be around $70 bucks for the three and it would allow me more room to spend on rods.
Thanks in advance,
pods


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hookless ain't gonna sell something that doesn't work. It'll be fine. Any questions ask him. He's very easy to work with.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

hookless ct bars are the best. they are stainless and work great and the frame is as good if not better than the ones from abu.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information! Those bars looked better (more stout) than some others that I have seen. 
pods


----------

